# For the lewd and the safe



## Shappyra (Dec 24, 2017)

*Tips an invisible top hat*
Greetings I come from the depths of discord to share a server (Its quite new)
"Sivaas Hideout"
A server for furs,scalies,featheries.
We Roleplay, have random chats, share art or literature and also trade memes.
We have NSFW rooms so its not a kid place.

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


We hope to see you join us. Since the server is new dont hesitate to point out the flaws about it ^.^


----------



## Shappyra (Jan 24, 2018)

*nudge*

Hello again.
The servers been growing and developing. We now have over 30 furs, but we still want to make it even fluffier.
We await more paws and claws


----------



## EternalTiger (Feb 12, 2018)

I wold be tempted to join, but I doubt I’d fit in.  So, as much as I would wish...


----------



## Umberle (Feb 16, 2018)

I'd be interested! Always nice to have new furs/scalies to chat with! Umberle#3499


----------



## NarwhalicViking (Feb 17, 2018)

I'll give it a go. It'd be interesting to see how it all goes. Narwhalic-Viking#0389


----------



## EternalTiger (Feb 19, 2018)

I guess...if I may...Drax#1837.


----------



## EternalTiger (Feb 21, 2018)

Having gotten no reply...I'm guessing I am unworthy? 

Story of this tiger's life...


----------



## Shappyra (Mar 5, 2018)

EternalTiger said:


> Having gotten no reply...I'm guessing I am unworthy?
> 
> Story of this tiger's life...


Oh I am so sorry, I guess I missed it..But everyone is worthy!
we will ready our confeti cannons for anyones arrival


----------



## Shappyra (Mar 5, 2018)

We have reached 50 member...Wohoooo


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Mar 5, 2018)

Whys the server in the depths of Discord and not somewhere near the surface? Is that place real shady?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 5, 2018)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Whys the server in the depths of Discord and not somewhere near the surface? Is that place real shady?


Well technically the depths would mean it's 100% shade


----------



## Shappyra (Mar 10, 2018)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Whys the server in the depths of Discord and not somewhere near the surface? Is that place real shady?


Not really, just that furry servers arent as popular as like a gaming server


----------



## Shappyra (Mar 25, 2018)

This needs to be poked once in a while, we are still quite looking for friends


----------



## Shappyra (May 7, 2018)

Reaminder thats this is a furry server..


----------

